# Boat running lights



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I plan to start fishing a lot at night with rod/reel on Yellow River. What type of lights do ya'll use? I have a spotlight, but wanted something mounted. I saw in the picture of CatHunter's boat 2 lights mounted on the front. Would 2 55W halogen off-road lights be OK or should I look at some type of LED? Lots of stumps up river where I fish.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I use a "spreader" type LED. The guys a the stero place on 9th ave at the end of the runway hooked me up. Installed and everything. I will get a pic of it and post ASAP. Low battery dray and massive amounts of light. Good one ain't cheap though.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

An LED light bar is what you want.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

We had one installed at the front of the t top and one one the aft. This model puts out a lot of light as you can see but I think it's only 6 super LEDs


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

those large light bars are intense; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a light bar on my River Sled and that joker is BRIGHT!!! That's what I would suggest....you can get em in various sizes to fit your need.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Old thread I know... can you guys post a link to these super bright light bars? I bought a 14” one for my river boat and it looked super bright in my yard but when I got on the water, it SUCKED. I need to try something new but only want to cry once when I buy one...


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bamasippi said:


> Old thread I know... can you guys post a link to these super bright light bars? I bought a 14” one for my river boat and it looked super bright in my yard but when I got on the water, it SUCKED. I need to try something new but only want to cry once when I buy one...


I have led lights on all my boats like you say they work great in the yard because led will reflect of hard targets great but sucks when is just hitting water and it’s worst with clear or salt water witch is just about always more clear than fresh and if the boat is with it really reflects of that so bad it blinds you and makes seeing worst


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> I have led lights on all my boats like you say they work great in the yard because led will reflect of hard targets great but sucks when is just hitting water and it’s worst with clear or salt water witch is just about always more clear than fresh and if the boat is with it really reflects of that so bad it blinds you and makes seeing worst


White


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been redoing my navigation lights on my Tracker. Called FWC to ask what is legal and was told to call the USCG. Did so and after being transferred several times I gave up. Ended up mounting a white light on top of the motor and red/green in the front. I was warned about using a light bar on the river so I would be careful.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> I have been redoing my navigation lights on my Tracker. Called FWC to ask what is legal and was told to call the USCG. Did so and after being transferred several times I gave up. Ended up mounting a white light on top of the motor and red/green in the front. I was warned about using a light bar on the river so I would be careful.


Yes here where I live if your forward (for seeing) light obstructs on coming vessels of seeing your port and starboard light they will ticket you bowfishing guys get ticked all the time for running with their big lights on


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Yes here where I live if your forward (for seeing) light obstructs on coming vessels of seeing your port and starboard light they will ticket you bowfishing guys get ticked all the time for running with their big lights on


And the white light that you put on the motor has to be the highest point of vessel but behind the port and starboard lights


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The top of the motor is the highest point on the back. The trolling motor obstructs the view of the front light so I bought some battery operated lights to add.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> The top of the motor is the highest point on the back. The trolling motor obstructs the view of the front light so I bought some battery operated lights to add.


im not being a smarta$$ but it has to be the highest point of the vessel or they can and will ticket you And has to be behind port and starboard light


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The white light has to be visible 360 degrees and high enough. the port and stbd lights have to be visible to certain degrees off the bow. Th white light is easily made. The running lights, you better go purchase and properly mount.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

sealark said:


> The white light has to be visible 360 degrees and high enough. the port and stbd lights have to be visible to certain degrees off the bow. Th white light is easily made. The running lights, you better go purchase and properly mount.


well said


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a picture of the front and the back. Added some strip lights on the front.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> Here is a picture of the front and the back. Added some strip lights on the front.


The rear light may get you buy legally but the front light has to come up or be on the very front of boat


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> The rear light may get you buy legally but the front light has to come up or be on the very front of boat


are the stop light green on right and red on the left if they are that should work


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> are the stop light green on right and red on the left if they are that should work


Strip lights sorry I got fat fingers


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes the strips are red and green.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> Yes the strips are red and green.


You should be good in the laws eyes on lights


----------

